# Vw mk6 mf steering wheel into a golf gti mk4



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I just got my MFSW from a MK6 and now I want to install it on my GTI MK4 1.8T. I know here in this forum, some links about that swap. I have to do some little mods to the Airbag harness and thats it. BUT, the question here is how can I install and do that the Multi Functions, at least the radio control work on it. Some guy in England made it work, but never said how to do it.. If there is some one that can help me how must I do this mod, I will thankfully. Best regards,:thumbup:


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

Totally possible. I helped a friend with her swap similar to yours, but we needed to purchase a new wire harness since her MK4 didn't have existing controls. We got the radio working, but something weird was going on with the airbag, and eventually she decided to return to stock.

Here is a LINK for some pointers that I found helpful during that install.



vwtuner67 said:


> Hello everybody,
> I just got my MFSW from a MK6 and now I want to install it on my GTI MK4 1.8T. I know here in this forum, some links about that swap. I have to do some little mods to the Airbag harness and thats it. BUT, the question here is how can I install and do that the Multi Functions, at least the radio control work on it. Some guy in England made it work, but never said how to do it.. If there is some one that can help me how must I do this mod, I will thankfully. Best regards,:thumbup:


----------

